# Old rod, new life?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Pinnacle rod thats been a favorite for quite a while. Its a 6'6" inshore rod. Its been beat up and scratched. Want to get new ss guides and a wrap, maybe a new grip on it. Who do I talk to?

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Talk to Mike Staggs over at broxsons. The man is legit! There are several other great wrappers on this board as well.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have a Pinnacle rod thats been a favorite for quite a while. Its a 6'6" inshore rod. Its been beat up and scratched. Want to get new ss guides and a wrap, maybe a new grip on it. Who do I talk to?
> 
> Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


 (Labor = Time = Money) Just an opinion, don't get upset, but the time it will take to properly strip the hardware and grips from that stick, get it cleaned up and ready for new hardware and grips, you can have a medium priced blank built up for near the same cash.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Keep that old rod if you like the action.*

I've stripped an old rod in less than an hour. No big deal.. The time is in the build depending on how much you want on it. The thing to keep in mind is the more your put on a rod the heavier it gets. Like mentioned earlier there are some very good builders on this forum. good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Need a rod repaired or built? We also build custom rods built to your specifications We can repair >))))°> ?


----------

